# Will I be shooting myself in the foot



## MelJones (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi there, really pleasantly surprised to find there is such a forum but there again what isn't there on the Internet these days. I'm an Aussie who is bucking the trend and moving from Oz to NZ, my wife is a Kiwi so for her it's coming back home. I will be retiring next year and wonder how I will go on for a pension. The Oz pension is much better than the Kiwi superan, by a few hundred dollars. Will I have to make do with the Kiwi superan or can I claim the age pension even though I'm not living there. I know our age pension is asset tested etc whilst the Kiwi superan is not but when your talking about $8 - $10000 a year difference, well it certainly makes you think. Have looked on the various websites ie Centrelink and WINZ but they are not that user friendly. Anyway perhaps some of you folk have come across the same dilemma and can advise me.

Thanks from
Mel


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi

best wishes for the move - Canterbury?

try this link

Social Security Arrangements for People Moving Between Australia and New Zealand

Note: To use the Agreement to claim an Australian pension while residing in New Zealand, a person must have actually resided in Australia between 20 and 65 years of age for a minimum of 12 months (with 5 years after the age of 50).

The Agreement helps people access specified Australian payments by 
(4) allowing former Australian residents now living in New Zealand to claim an Australian pension

How does moving between Australia and New Zealand affect my pension?
If you receive an Australian pension and you move to New Zealand, you must notify Centrelink. However, you will not need to lodge another claim for Australian pension. Centrelink will advise you how moving to New Zealand will affect your pension.

How do I find out more about the Agreement with New Zealand?
More information about the Agreement can be obtained from:
Centrelink International Services
Telephone: 13 1673 from within Australia


----------



## MelJones (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks for the quick response. However, reading the threads you quote doesn't really answer my question, or am I unable to decipher the Centrelink form speak! Basically all I need to know is can I claim an Oz age pension as an Australian citizen whilst residing permanently in NZ. If I can I would have no need for the Kiwi Superan topping up whatever, because of the vast difference between the two pension amounts.

Mel Jones


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

MelJones said:


> Thanks for the quick response. However, reading the threads you quote doesn't really answer my question, or am I unable to decipher the Centrelink form speak! Basically all I need to know is can I claim an Oz age pension as an Australian citizen whilst residing permanently in NZ. If I can I would have no need for the Kiwi Superan topping up whatever, because of the vast difference between the two pension amounts.
> 
> Mel Jones


Hi,

I have Aussie friends & under the reciprocal agreement Australia has with many countries (17 I think) they have been able to claim the full Australian pension whilst living in 2 different European countries.
However if residing in NZ it is paid at a reduced rate & you have to declare it as income & possibly pay income tax in NZ on it.

So to answer you question no you cannot get 100% Australian pension if residing in NZ, but you can get it topped up by visiting WINZ (work & income) & lodging an application. Your Australian pension is also taxed in NZ.
If you want more precise information I have always found Centrelink very helpful if you are frank with them, but you will not get any advice from a local Centrelink as all foreign pensions are handled by the office in Hobart.

You need to call Centrelink International Services on 13 1673 for Enquiries about moving or travelling outside Australia, claiming payments while outside Australia, or receiving payments from other countries.


Or is already in NZ then you can 
• Call Centrelink International Services direct (free of charge) on 0800 441 248 (between 0800 and 1700 hours Australian Eastern Standard time, Monday to Friday). This service may not be available from all locations in New Zealand. If this service is not available call Centrelink on +61 3 6222 3455. You may reverse charges through your local operator if they provide this service.
If you call outside these hours you can leave a message and we will return your call. Please leave your name, your Australian Centrelink Reference Number (CRN) and your phone number (including country and area code).
• You can write to us by:
mail at: Centrelink International Services
GPO Box 273
Hobart TAS 7001
Australia
email at: [email protected]
fax to: +61 3 6222 2799

If you are not in receipt of your Australian Age Pension before you leave Australia you can download the application forms, 
http://www.centrelink.gov.au/internet/internet.nsf/filestores/aus140_nz_1007/$file/aus140_nz_1007en.pdf

Once you have completed your forms (application for Age Pension & Assets & Income form) you can lodge them with your local WINZ office (they check them to see you have included all required information & forward them to Centrelink on your behalf or you can post them yourself to the address provided on the application forms.

International

More info if you click on the links.

Anski


----------



## MelJones (Jul 10, 2011)

Many thanks Anski, I rang the international no of Centrelink and the response I got was both informative and good! Seemingly if you are an OZ citizen and living in NZ you claim the OZ pension and if you satisfy the asset tests etc and the pension your entitled to is more than the NZ super then you get the greater which would be the OZ pension. Hope that helps someone of similar circumstances as me if they are, or should that be was, as confused as me.

Mel


----------

